# My Fuji is worth ???



## pryde (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello.
I am going to be posting my roadbike in the classifieds here soon but I really don't know what I should ask for it. Any help would be great.

2003 Fuji Roubaix Pro 58cm
350-400 miles on it total and not a scatch on it.
853 Reynolds steel frame. richey pro wheelset. All 105 components. Basically stock except for newer michelin pro tires and bar tape.

Any ideas for pricing? I think brand new it retailed around $1100-1200 

Thanks.


----------

